# 1984 Jeep CJ8 resto



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Just thought I'd post up this years project. Started out just as a patch it up and go but turned into a complete frame off project! 5 months of Jeep torture! Lol! Did everything from start to finish myself on this bad boy except for the hydro dipping,my little brother threw his hand in on that. Jeep belongs to my dad and is pretty much his daily driver now. Here is the pics!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*resto*


frame coated with Por-15


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*resto*

I replace all brake and fuel lines with stainless as well as all bolts and screws. Replaced the tub,fenders,hood and grill with new steel parts,no fiberglass. 
test fit


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*resto*

paint and body: Completly sealed under body with under coating. Hleps to have a rusty jeep to see where to add alot of extra! Did interior also with bedliner.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*resto*


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*resto*


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Resto*

Replaced just about everything. All dis assembly,assembly, body work and paint done by myself. Has all new steel body and all new Rancho 2.5'' suspension lift. Full bolt kit in stainless steel.All new wiring form Painless wiring. Upgraded headlights and tails to this century.We did the camo on just about every little thing on it from hinges to the sun visors.Jack Daniels shifter knobs were billiard balls tapped and drilled to fit. Have since added a swing away tire carrier on the back with matching spare. Fabbed and built that here in the shop too. Very proud to say nothing was outsourced in this build,all done in house.It was my first restoration. I have built many a motor and throwed together race cars but never attempted to restore anything till this one.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice!! The hydro dipped accent pcs. look great! I know what you went through.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Hydro*

Right! Hydro dipping is not for people with anger issues! If you didnt have anger issues before you will after!!!! Ha Ha! Did ALOT of parts twice. It looked funny in the shop with 3 guys standing over a kiddie pool when we did the fender flares! Lol!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*NICE!!!*

I just wish I had your talent... fantastic job and I love the camo touch!!!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Everybody walks around it and just drools over the camo and wants to know where we got it at.Its one of those things every time you walk around it you notice another small detail. Pics do not really do it justice. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Before,and tub meeting her chassis for first time.


----------



## hwy16south (Dec 19, 2013)

*jeep*

Are you interested in selling your jeep?


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Not really interested in selling. Have already turned down a hand full of cash offers. The highest being a little north of 20 grand. Still have some small details to fix up. Front axle needs bearings and some odd and ends.


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

I've got an '84 that's worth restoring. I just don't have the time. I would be proud to drive that one around... excellent job


----------

